# TURKEY MINCE



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Does anyone use turkey mince for a protein source. Its pretty reasonable and the fresh stuff looks good. I also rinse my mince after cooking to remove and fat so that helps.

What are people thoughts on this protein source?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Yup, i used this alot when dieting this year dude, pretty good when you use it in a stir fry, with Veg etc, and small amount of sauce.

Mind you hardly any calories, good for dieting not good for bulking.

Geo


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Me too i use when i make spaghetti bolognese or in tacos, or sometimes just munch it on its own


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I recently bought a mince meater from Lakeland 28.00 delivered.

link

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/product.aspx/!10118

Its great,buy a decent piece of meat add the beans,sauce and spices and hey presto - quality chilli


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

most turkey mince is made from both white and dark meat the fat is higher than most lean mince meat, tesco's have just started doing a turkey breast mince meat....i have made a chilli today from it


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes, will depend on what goes into it


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Love it - esp mixed in with some Ratatouille. Lush!

Mix with some egg white and spice and make own turkey burgers aswell!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I have used that as well Paul its nice and lean. I made some turkey burgers from it and it pretty good stuff


----------

